# good places to visit with reptiles!



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

looking for a day out at the weekend just wanted to know if theres any good reptile places to visit,like what zoos have the best reptile area ect?


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

West Midlands Safari Park have a cracking collection


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Does woburn safari park have a good rep section?


----------



## chameleon_keeper (Mar 26, 2008)

When i worked at Woburn they had some Green Iggy's, a Bosc, some Royals, Burm, Mangrove Monitor and some Asian Pond Turtles....not that large really.

London Zoo and Chester Zoo both have large reptile collections and most of it is well displayed

Whipsnade's "Discovery Centre" is pretty decent but i'd rather go to London for reptiles, although overall i think Chester is the better zoo.


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

i do really want to go to chester zoo but not this weekend.london zoo definately has a nice selection.we need an actual reptile zoo!


----------



## Snow_Man_UK (Nov 20, 2006)

Don't bother with Woburn for reps. To keep it local Whipsnade is ok, nice BCO there. A little further out is WMSP which has some of the best kept reps that I have seen.


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Cotswold wildlife park and Longleat are well worth a visit : victory:


----------

